# I'm a lucky dawg!



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

My wife and I are in Estes park for the Annual General Meeting of the Clan Montgomery Society, held in conjunction with the Long's Peak Highland Games.

We arrived in Denver on Wednesday, and spent the night in Boulder. I had PMed brother MACMS to see if I might be able to meet him on what will likely be a once in many moons trip out here.

Fred, being the wonderful fellow we all know him to be, went way above and beyond, and picked us up at our hotel and drove us to the cigar bar in the Millenium Hotel, where we had an absolutely wonderful mini-herf watching Sarah Palin utterly destroy her competition amongst billows of aromatic cigar smoke!

We were later joined by OPUSFXD, who regailed us with stories of rocketry and flight and added to the smokey haze.

And, guess what? Lucky dawg me, I get to do this all over again on Monday, before we board the aeroplane and head back to Cincinnati!

Thanks so much, Fred, for being so hospitable to my wife and myself. We hope to be able to repay you if you ever come out east- east for you, that is!

And, if any of you are within shouting distance of Estes Park, come on out on Sat or Sunday and see me in my kilt and smoke a stogie with me!:ss:tu


----------

